

Millennials Aren’t Lazy, They’re Fucked - KhalilK
https://medium.com/matt-bors/millennials-arent-lazy-theyre-f-d-70dcd316a596

======
CmonDev
"That’s what happens when human work is devalued to zero cents an hour and
people are willing to endlessly chase the carrot. Exploiters turn their
exploiting up to 11." \- well, that's an inherent quality of pure capitalism,
so people got exactly what their ancestors were fighting for.

~~~
mcv
The problem here is that work is apparently valued at zero cents an hour. If
that's the value of your work, it's a hobby. Don't do free work.

If you want exposure in the blogosphere, start your own blog. You still won't
make money, but at least the ad revenue is yours, and you won't see someone
else running away with a few hundred million that you worked for.

